# IWPA Weight Pull in Waynesboro VA



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Where: Waynesboro, Virginia (3988 Stuarts Draft Hwy) 
Name: Power Mtn. Puller Club Pull 
Dates: Wednesday and Thursday 19-20 March 2008 
Type: Snow (?) 
Wed. Weigh-In: 10:00 AM <--> 11:00 AM Start: 11:00 AM 
Thurs. Weigh-In: 10:00 AM <--> 11:00 AM Start: 11:00 AM 
Fee: $20 per Dog 
Novice Pulls: 
Contact: Robert E Via Jr. (540) 241-1691 email: [email protected] 
Chief Judge: Robert E Via Jr. (540) 241-1691 email: [email protected] 
Prizes: Trophies 
Sponsor: " The Power House"

Hope to see some of you there

Deb


----------

